# Trucking question



## TonyZ13 (Dec 6, 2021)

How many small square bales of hay can fit into a 15 foot U-Haul truck?

Need to get hay, but my truck is down with 3 broken springs, and bad weather coming, local U-Haul location just down the road, thinking this would be the best way to do it…


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

A 14x18x36 inch bale is 5.25 cubic feet. It's simply length x width x height of the truck divided by 5.25. It won't be exact, but will get you in the ballpark.


----------



## TonyZ13 (Dec 6, 2021)

PaulN said:


> A 14x18x36 inch bale is 5.25 cubic feet. It's simply length x width x height of the truck divided by 5.25. It won't be exact, but will get you in the ballpark.


So roughly 22 bales sounds right???

Math is never been my strong point…


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

Close. 22 bales per layer x 5 layers high? You should be able to get more than 100 bales on there. Of course it depends on the actual size of the bale.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

You’d be able to get about 80 bales in there. That would be just like stacking them on my car hauler except you won’t be able to stack as high.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

We had a box truck at my work about that size and we could get 100 in there with some creative stacking


----------



## sea2summit (Aug 4, 2021)

I think 100 is highly optimistic. Loose stacked bales never seem to fit like the measurements say they should inside an enclosed space. Recently filled a four horse trailer for a buyer and even sticking a few in her truck bed under the gooseneck I only got 65 on.

Does the seller deliver? Might be worth asking, could be cheaper than renting a u-haul.


----------



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

I rented the 26’ U Haul truck to haul hay. I got 209 square bales in it. If I remember correctly it cost me about $300 to rent it three days


----------

